# dryer noisy



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Take off the back and the u should see the belt tension pully. This will allow u to slack the belt off the drum. Replace, or at least lube the axle of the tension pully/wheel. Use a spray grease not WD-40. That's most likely the sqeak.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

I took the back off, the only thing I see is a heating element, and a oblong cover. Is that where the tension pulley is?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

You don't say what brand of dryer, but there a few places to look for noises. Drum glides, tension pullies, bearings, drum felt, etc. You don't want to let to go too long and ruin a drum or bulk head. Remove the front carefully and look for little plastic-like pieces attached to the front where the drum rides. Replace if worn thin. Look on back of drum for any rollers and grease or replace if needed. I usually used white lithium grease and *very small* amounts, too much attracts lint, etc. My grease came in a small can like you may have seen wheel bearing grease come in with a plastic top on it. I usually applied with my finger. Do not just gunk on there, just a small dap usually did the trick.The idler pulley should be right under the drum with the belt threaded around it. It can also be greased sometimes to stop noise. Might want to draw a sketch of how the belt is threaded from the motor through the idler. It can be a little perplexing for the novice or first timer. G.E's and another I cannot think of ( RCA, I think) had a drum bearing in the center of the heater coil cage going into the back of dryer with a plastice/nylon-like bushing. These would also wear out and need to be replaced or greased. Remember when it comes to grease on dryers, more is not always better.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> G.E's and another I cannot think of ( RCA, I think) had a drum bearing in the center of the heater coil cage going into the back of dryer with a plastice/nylon-like bushing


.

Just remembered, Hotpoint is also like a G.E. Basically, just a different name on it.



> and a oblong cover


Going up and down from top toward bottom? If so, sounds like the heater cage on a Whirlpool or Roper. If this is the case, this where your element is enclosed.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry, it is a G.E. brand, bought it in 1998. There are actually 2 oblong covers, 1 is the heating element, the other I dont know.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Been a while, but I am thinking the other is part of the venting system. Man, it has been a while. When I think of G.E., I think of the element in the back behind the drum in a round cage instead of in the back corner. Seems like I vaquely remember some like you have. Someone may have bought them out since then. Prop just my hazy memory . Most of the noise makers have been listed still. Could be the blower wheel, kinda doubt it though. Changing the belt might very well do it since the dressing seemed to help for a little while.


----------

